# 2012 Trek fuel ex9 26" vs a new entry level 29er?



## landonp (Oct 24, 2010)

I have been out of biking (and pretty much all other exercise) for 4-5 years, and have hit my 40s since then! My son is about to turn 12 and wants a real mtn bike for his bday, and it would be great to go riding with him! The trails around here are pretty rocky, rooted and technical, not what my skill level ever considered flowy or fast  . When last I used to ride, I had a 26" hardtail, and borrowed a friends full sus 29er - which I preferred, but it was a $3k stumpjumper compared to my rockhopper.

Anyway, i found a 2012 Trek Fuel Ex 9 26" full suspension with VERY nice components for $500, but honestly don't know much about the history and it being a 26" for some reason bothers me, thinking parts may be hard to find and that I may like the 29er that much better. THere is also the cost of tuneups- or becoming my own mechanic - etc that i wouldnt have with a new one. If I get back into it and want something with different wheelsize, it seems like a good price that I could sell and get all or most of my money.

The alternative being something in the $600-$900, which is a price range where about all I can find is junky forks, but maybe serviceable components on the rest of the bike. Rockhopper comp, Giant Talon, Marlin, Fuji Nevada being bikes I have looked at, but not ridden yet. 

WHat advice would you give here?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Like it or not, 26" wheels are dying out. We all used to ride them, and they were fine, but there is something to be said for the rollover on larger wheel sizes. That deal on the Fuel Ex is not unique, and you'll continue to see deals on 26" bikes as the owners move to 27.5 or 29er.

Do you have any comparable used 29ers in your area on Pinkbike, Craigslist, etc? An FS 29er would be more, but used can often allow you to get better components. Yes, as you mention, in the $500 range for hardtails, and up to $800 on FS bikes, you'll see a cheaper fork, which is typical.


----------



## landonp (Oct 24, 2010)

You said it better than I did, but that is where my mind was going with the 26". The used bike search for 29ers has been frustrating! Every thing seems to be listed for $100 or less than a new one which isnt worth it at all, and I see online deals for new leftover 17 models for less than what people want for used. Now if you get out past my price range, perhaps you can find better 'deals' but the bikes are still $1400-2000 and more than I want to spend getting going. ARe there other options I should consider in new? I saw a couple of online deals diamondbacks that are $800-$1000 that seemed to have much better drivetrain and better forks, but I don't know if its REALLY better, or if I should just buy one from LBS and either sell it or upgrade the worst of the pieces if I stay in it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

https://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?item=3011760

no SRAM brakes, yay!

I worked in a Trek dealer when that generation of the Fuel was new and relevent and sold a TON ofthose. that was an awesome bike! $500 sounds like a solid deal. if you can get over the 26" wheel thing, I would check with your local Trek dealer if they can still get suspension parts for that frame. if the pivots are worn out and parts are not available, it might be a completely useless frame. also make sure there are no cracks or damage anywhere on the frame, as that would also render it a paperweight.


----------



## landonp (Oct 24, 2010)

Excellent advice, and something I wouldnt have thought of at all!


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

landonp said:


> You said it better than I did, but that is where my mind was going with the 26". The used bike search for 29ers has been frustrating! Every thing seems to be listed for $100 or less than a new one which isnt worth it at all, and I see online deals for new leftover 17 models for less than what people want for used. Now if you get out past my price range, perhaps you can find better 'deals' but the bikes are still $1400-2000 and more than I want to spend getting going. ARe there other options I should consider in new? I saw a couple of online deals diamondbacks that are $800-$1000 that seemed to have much better drivetrain and better forks, but I don't know if its REALLY better, or if I should just buy one from LBS and either sell it or upgrade the worst of the pieces if I stay in it.


I'd recommend not getting a 26" bike. Just my opinion.

Diamondback is blowing out their 2017 models on this website:
https://aventuron.com/collections/bikes/products/diamondback-mason-trail
https://aventuron.com/collections/bikes/products/diamondback-overdrive-comp-27-5

The most budget friendly full suspension i have seen (that is still a solid bike) is the Marin Hawk Hill:
Marin debuts $1500 full suspension Hawk Hill - Mtbr.com


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

#26aintdead. Keep in mind, this is for a 12 year old. A 29" tire might be too much for him to push around at this point.

My son is 13 and been riding on a 2012 Fuel EX 5 hand-me-down for a few years. He love the full suspension, and we can ride pretty much anything we want to. He even competes in the local XC races with it. 

So, for $500 you are getting a GREAT bike with GREAT components that will last a LONG time. And 26" components are super cheap right now (I got some Nobby Nics for his bike for $7 each on Jenson USA). Go with the high end Fuel instead of some crappy low end 29er.


----------



## landonp (Oct 24, 2010)

Thustlewhumber said:


> #26aintdead. Keep in mind, this is for a 12 year old. A 29" tire might be too much for him to push around at this point.


Actually this is for me  I want to ride with him. If a great deal on a 26" nice bike in a small frame popped up for him I would be much more willing to jump on it, as I know whatever I get won't last long before he hits another growth spurt.



Thustlewhumber said:


> My son is 13 and been riding on a 2012 Fuel EX 5 hand-me-down for a few years. He love the full suspension, and we can ride pretty much anything we want to. He even competes in the local XC races with it.
> 
> So, for $500 you are getting a GREAT bike with GREAT components that will last a LONG time. And 26" components are super cheap right now (I got some Nobby Nics for his bike for $7 each on Jenson USA). Go with the high end Fuel instead of some crappy low end 29er.


Yeah the quality of the suspension, drivetrain components, wheelset, etc is what got me questioning the entry level new stuff at that price. But I don't know how abused it has been yet. I asked a lot of questions, but haven't looked in person yet. Heck, it may not even fit!


----------



## maxflia (Aug 18, 2016)

I was in a somewhat similar situation. In and out of mountain biking. Caught the bug again. Im in my early 40's and have only ridden 26" with aggressive geometry. I found a 2012 EX7 that had been upgraded here and there. I paid $750 for and still feel good about it. I switched out the very wide handlebars and super short stem for a little more narrow and longer. My old 26" EX7 is a lot better then anything new in the price range. I ride a lot of rocky rooty trails in the mountains of NC and have no problems and probably faster then most riders my age. My suggestion is get the best bike you can afford and don't get hung up on wheel size and no matter what your riding ride as much as you can with your son.


----------



## landonp (Oct 24, 2010)

Great info! I think I am going to go to some bike shops and check out the new stuff, and if nothing really jumps out I may grab the trek! 

Does anyone have advice for a fast growing 12 year boy?! 5'2 27.5" inseam so should be in an adult bike I think! He is light and not adult strong though...


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I just bought my 10 year old son an adult 27.5 Norco Storm, size XS. It's slightly too big for him (and pretty heavy), but we opted for this over smaller kid-specific bikes given future use, compatibility, and hopefully it will hold its value pretty well given his growth rate.


----------



## landonp (Oct 24, 2010)

the_joe said:


> I'd recommend not getting a 26" bike. Just my opinion.
> 
> Diamondback is blowing out their 2017 models on this website:
> https://aventuron.com/collections/bikes/products/diamondback-mason-trail
> ...


Man that Mason Trail looks awesome and has better specs than I have seen elsewhere on that price range! Is this plus size tires thing a fad? (I remember lots of people saying that about 29ers) do they wear you out quicker?


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

landonp said:


> Man that Mason Trail looks awesome and has better specs than I have seen elsewhere on that price range! Is this plus size tires thing a fad? (I remember lots of people saying that about 29ers) do they wear you out quicker?


Those sale bikes are really a great deal. It might be possible to find similar deals on 2017 models in bike shops right now.

I dont think the plus tires are a fad. People called fat bikes a fad back in 2005 and now you see them everywhere. The plus tires give you a ton of traction which is confidence inspiring. Rolling resistance is not different from my 29er in my experience. This will depend on the tires used. The plus wheels/tires can be heavy. I like mine especially in winter and for riding on the beach.

The plus bikes are not for everyone, though. DB also has the Overdrive and Lux which are similar builds with standard width tires.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

A few guys around here grabbed that Mason, if you are not riding on pavement a lot, I wouldn't worry too much about tire wear. Plus gives you extra comfort, my next bike whenever that maybe, will be a Plus+ bike.


----------



## landonp (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm going to seriously consider it! Is there anything difficult about assembly on the Internet bikes? Vary by mfg?


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

We sound very alike lol. My youngest son got me into mountain biking 2 years ago when he was 15 and I was 52. I've been very fit but not doing biking. At the time he bought a Specialized Pitch Sport in size small. I had a 2012 Fuel EX-9 (a new warranty frame/shock) I bought for ironically, $500. Over time I upgraded the brakes, rims, tires (tubeless), handle bar, cassette, front fork and added a dropper. Rode that for a season and bought a 2017 EX-8 27.5+ last month on closeout. I really liked the 2012 EX-9 but it doesn't compare to my new EX-8. Gave the EX-9 to my 20 year old in college (it is a tad small for him) to enjoy. In hindsight I wish I used the money I put into the EX-9 for my new bike but live and learn. We can all look back and say, "I wish I would have _______."


----------



## landonp (Oct 24, 2010)

Thats funny! That definitely is eerily similar. The pitch was my favorite so far of the entry level stuff i have looked at for my son too haha!


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

landonp said:


> I'm going to seriously consider it! Is there anything difficult about assembly on the Internet bikes? Vary by mfg?


It will vary but you'll need basic knowledge of tuning up a bike. There are directions on the db website.


----------



## landonp (Oct 24, 2010)

Well a 2015 Cannondale Trail 3 29er that is basically unused, turned up on the FB marketplace. Decently equipped with slightly better rockshox fork rather than the suntour junk on everything else I have looked at. Can get it for $450 if i like it and its as advertised! Im thinking this could be a pretty great option, and will be hard to lose money on this one if I decide I want something better next year. Now if something similar would popup for the kid! lol.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

landonp said:


> Well a 2015 Cannondale Trail 3 29er that is basically unused, turned up on the FB marketplace. Decently equipped with slightly better rockshox fork rather than the suntour junk on everything else I have looked at. Can get it for $450 if i like it and its as advertised! Im thinking this could be a pretty great option, and will be hard to lose money on this one if I decide I want something better next year. Now if something similar would popup for the kid! lol.


My first real bike was a Trail SL3 (26")but was a great HT, and I sold it pretty well when I was ready for an upgrade. Solid bike.

You can go into Cannondale forum to see some reviews.


----------



## landonp (Oct 24, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> My first real bike was a Trail SL3 (26")but was a great HT, and I sold it pretty well when I was ready for an upgrade. Solid bike.
> 
> You can go into Cannondale forum to see some reviews.


I appreciate the response! I'll let you guys know what I decide on my bike!


----------



## landonp (Oct 24, 2010)

Got the Cannondale Trail 3 today! It was pretty much flawless shape, barely ridden as stated, and over the short distance I rode it was great! So I guess as far as the original question in the post, I decided mainly against 26". The draw to 29er was too much. If I would have bought a new one, I would have gotten either the mason trail, or the base Specialized FUSE plus sized wheels. I may still do that if we really get into riding! THanks for all of the advice! 

I'm going to start a new thread now about finding out about NICA in our area and what stuff I should look at for accessories for my son if he decides to do that! Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

landonp said:


> Got the Cannondale Trail 3 today! It was pretty much flawless shape, barely ridden as stated, and over the short distance I rode it was great! So I guess as far as the original question in the post, I decided mainly against 26". The draw to 29er was too much. If I would have bought a new one, I would have gotten either the mason trail, or the base Specialized FUSE plus sized wheels. I may still do that if we really get into riding! THanks for all of the advice!
> 
> I'm going to start a new thread now about finding out about NICA in our area and what stuff I should look at for accessories for my son if he decides to do that! Thanks for all the help guys.


Congratulations! I think you will be happy, great starting bike. The only thing I upgraded on mine was the pedals (not sure if yours came with decent ones) and tires, if it has the stock tires. That will be based on personal preference and where you ride.

We also require bike porn around here  Enjoy!!


----------



## landonp (Oct 24, 2010)

Porn coming your way when I get some daylight to take a pic! lol! What pedals do you recommend. Just getting started back on our rocky trails, I dont know if I want to go clipless yet??? Tires are completely a mystery as well. I assume the LBS would be best to tell me for our local conditions??


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've never used clipless, so I will recommend flats:

These are very popular and threw them on my Gravel bike, but when my current pedals die on my MTB, I will probably move to these:

Race Face Chester Composite Pedals > Components > Pedals > Platform Pedals | Jenson USA

What I currently have on my MTB (they are a bit heavier, but very solid):

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006ZH1HWM/ref=twister_B006ZH1J5W?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Tires: Yes check with your shop, or ask around the trail, to see what works for people, or even the local forums here if there is one for your location.

Those RaceFace pedals are a pretty good deal, and work great with the right shoe. You do have 10.000.000 options when it comes to pedals.


----------

